# Converter/Transformer



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Would someone please tell me what type of converter and transformer will be needed in Thailand...I live where 110v and 2 prong plugs are used. Would it be better to wait until I reach Thailand to purchase? I will need to recharge my computer and Kindle really soon after arriving in Thailand.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

jerryjan said:


> Would someone please tell me what type of converter and transformer will be needed in Thailand...I live where 110v and 2 prong plugs are used. Would it be better to wait until I reach Thailand to purchase? I will need to recharge my computer and Kindle really soon after arriving in Thailand.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Jerry:

I'll try to answer your question correctly. From your recent posts I assume the only equipments you need to recharge are 1) your kindle, and, 2) your computer. Both of these are low power consumption devices that operate on single phase power.

Check the nameplate data of both equipments. Somewhere on the equipment, probably on the back near the power plug input or jack your will find writing indicating the input power requirements. If you are lucky you will see 100-240V 50/60Hz. If this is the case you will NOT have to change the power as Thailand is 220V 50Hz power and that falls within the 100-240V 50/60Hz specification. The only thing you will need is a universal power plug adapter kit. These kits provide adapters to connect different types of electric plugs to recepticles found around the world. 

If either of the equipments nameplate indicate 120V 60Hz power you will need to purchase a 2:1 step down transformer to convert (step-down) the voltage from 220V to 110V. You need to make sure that the power capacity (in Watts, W) of the transformer exceed the power consumption of the equipment. Again, I refer you to the "Using US 120V Electrical Devices in BKK" Thread, dated November 30, 2011 located on page 7 of this forum, for more info on electrical power. In that thread is the formula of Volts times amps equal power (E X I = W).

If you need to purchase a step down transformer look in your equipments owners manual to find the power consumption in watts. If you don't have the manuals and are unsure of the size of the transformer you need, call the equipment manufacturer and speak to customer service and/or an applications engineer. If you cannot call the manufacturer, and cannot determine the power consumption on your own, bring the equipment to an electronics store in Thailand and ask for help. 

I'm sorry if this is confusing. Without actually seeing the equipments and/or equipment manuals the power requirements and power consumption cannot be determined. Electrical power is confusing at best. I understand your concerns to protect your equipment. 

I hope this helps. You should be "OK". Good Luck.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

jerryjan said:


> Would someone please tell me what type of converter and transformer will be needed in Thailand...I live where 110v and 2 prong plugs are used. Would it be better to wait until I reach Thailand to purchase? I will need to recharge my computer and Kindle really soon after arriving in Thailand.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Why do you post similar posts in 4 days?


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

jerryjan said:


> Would someone please tell me what type of converter and transformer will be needed in Thailand...I live where 110v and 2 prong plugs are used. Would it be better to wait until I reach Thailand to purchase? I will need to recharge my computer and Kindle really soon after arriving in Thailand.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Thanks so much - really helpful information - exactly what I need.


----------

